# Best quality cat/kitten food



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, I have a little kitten - she has been a bit ill, one of her siblings passed away at cats protection. Luckily i took her home a few days earlier than initially set, and she seems much better off than the other kittens, and is improving quickly. (Been to the vets, antibiotics etc).

I blabbed  haha, but just wondering what the best quality kitten food is? She is underweight according to the vet. 

Right now she is eating Applaws wet and dry food, and John Wellbeloved wet. Also gave her some fresh fish today as a treat.

I Just got some hills science plan wet, but I've just read it's not actually that good? Trying to mix it up, so she's not a fussy eater.

So yeah...What are the best quality brands?

Thanks


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tzabcan said:


> Hi, I have a little kitten - she has been a bit ill, one of her siblings passed away at cats protection. Luckily i took her home a few days earlier than initially set, and she seems much better off than the other kittens, and is improving quickly. (Been to the vets, antibiotics etc).
> 
> I blabbed  haha, but just wondering what the best quality kitten food is? She is underweight according to the vet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new addition  (but so sorry to hear about her sibling ) How old is she? I look forward to seeing some photos !

What was she being fed at CP? Try not to switch diets straight away as this can give her a bad tummy, try mixing a spoon of new food with her old food and slowly start adding more until there is no more of her old diet.

I feed my two:
- Animonda Carny Kitten (Zooplus)
- HiLife Poultry Patè kitten (Ocado)
- HiLife Tempt Me selection (Sainsburys)
- Sainsburys Delicious Selection (Sainsburys)
- Lily's Kitchen

And have just started with Feringa (Zooplus) 

I like the above as they have a high meat content and at good prices!

Millie and Milo were underweight when we first got them, but have grown incredibly fast and *touchwood* they've never had any issues from the foods above ! Have a look at zooplus, they have lots of good quality kitten food.

I know some people feed raw but I haven't really got much experience with this xx


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey, thanks 

She is around 6-7 weeks old. I will check out those brands, thanks. I took back the Hills...4% meat - what the hell lol. Should be illegal to produce food like that for Cats.

She was previously on whiskas, but I'm not going to feed her that rubbish, i doubt it would aid her recovery much, she's an absolute fiend for applaws wet kitten food lol.

This is her!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She is gorgeous but only 6-7 weeks old?? That's very young 
Was her mum still with the kittens?


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

blade100 said:


> She is gorgeous but only 6-7 weeks old?? That's very young
> Was her mum still with the kittens?


Thanks 

Nope, the Mum was ferral, so they've never had their mum.

But she's really sweet and won't leave me alone - ever. She follows me everywhere i go. And will sleep right next to me/on me, everynight haha.

I say 6-7 weeks, it might actually be more like 8 now. As she was born sometime in July, but they don't know exactly when.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Tzabcan said:


> I took back the Hills...4% meat - what the hell lol. Should be illegal to produce food like that for Cats.


I have a feeling you have misread the label on the Hills. I am certainly no fan of Hills but there must be a legal minimum requirement for the amount of 'meat' in any manufactured food designed for cats.


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

QOTN said:


> I have a feeling you have misread the label on the Hills. I am certainly no fan of Hills but there must be a legal minimum requirement for the amount of 'meat' in any manufactured food designed for cats.


Yeah well the chicken one said 34%, and i've just realised the fish ones were "with fish", so i assume it was chicken and fish in one container, so 38% meat in that one. Both way lower than the applaws and wainwright I'm using right now.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

She is absolutely beautiful! So glad you're giving her a good start in life after her not having such a great one !

Good idea to get her off the whiskas and get her on some good quality, high meat percentage foods to build her and her strength up  x


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Opinions will vary. Mine is that the best quality commercial foods are Nutriment, Terra Faelis, Granatapet and Omnomnom. Home made combined with prey is better still.

But let's step back a bit. Applaws wet (with the possible exception of the pate) is completely inappropriate for a kitten and James well-beloved has amonsgst the lowest meat content of any commercial food. As for Applaws dry.... well it is dry and has no place in any cats diet if you are looking for 'best'.

Sorry to put it bluntly but she was better off on Whiskas than what you are currently feeding.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You haven't said which applaws food, but nearly all of the wet food is not complete so not suitable as the mainstay of any cats diet. Wainwright's wet is complete as far as I know but is a very expensive way to feed a cat compared to good quality tinned food as outlined by @loroll1991 above.

Cats naturally get most of their moisture from their food hence a mostly dry diet can cause problems.


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

loroll1991 said:


> She is absolutely beautiful! So glad you're giving her a good start in life after her not having such a great one !
> 
> Good idea to get her off the whiskas and get her on some good quality, high meat percentage foods to build her and her strength up  x


Thanks 



Satori said:


> Opinions will vary. Mine is that the best quality commercial foods are Nutriment, Terra Faelis, Granatapet and Omnomnom. Home made combined with prey is better still.
> 
> But let's step back a bit. Applaws wet (with the possible exception of the pate) is completely inappropriate for a kitten and James well-beloved has amonsgst the lowest meat content of any commercial food. As for Applaws dry.... well it is dry and has no place in any cats diet if you are looking for 'best'.
> 
> Sorry to put it bluntly but she was better off on Whiskas than what you are currently feeding.


How is she better off on Whiskas? lol.

I don't know, i just went to Pet's at Home and bought the Applaws kitten wet food, and small bag of their 80% meat dry food. The staff in there are useless, and can't tell you anything about kitten food. She was trying to sell me adult cat food first, knowing it was for a kitten.

And yeah, i didn't realise John Wellbeloved has that low meat content, 34%.

I haven't tried her on the Wainwright yet, I will do later.

By the way, don't apologise for being blunt, I'm a blunt person too, so it's fine. Not point in beating around the bush.



OrientalSlave said:


> You haven't said which applaws food, but nearly all of the wet food is not complete so not suitable as the mainstay of any cats diet. Wainwright's wet is complete as far as I know but is a very expensive way to feed a cat compared to good quality tinned food as outlined by @loroll1991 above.
> 
> Cats naturally get most of their moisture from their food hence a mostly dry diet can cause problems.


It's this Applaws: http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product....hDWB_9cnjbDLtBicY5uPZo_6knECP4Bb47RoCdP7w_wcB

Now when i look at it online, it's telling me it's complementary food -_-

Wish the people at Pet's at home would've told me that when i asked.

I thought the Wainwright is cheap lol, it's only like 77pence or something for a pot of their complete kitten food.


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

Also i only bought dry because i thought you're supposed to offer them both. But whenever she goes over to her bowls, (I'm studying in the same room, so i always know), i offer fill her other bowl up with wet food, and she 9/10 goes for the wet food, and just a bit of dry every now and then.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It was suggested Whiskas was better as it was thought you are feeding dry food.

The Wainwrights kitten is not much per pot, but check the price per kilo. At present your kitten might not be eating much but soon she will be eating more than an adult, and that can get expensive on small tubs. The website shows a 90g tub as 79p, that's £8.78 per kilo.

There is a wide range of good quality tinned grain free wet foods suitable for kittens at Zooplus.co.uk and the Happy Kitty Company that cost less per kilo, for example:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/smilla#Kitten

£2.91 / kilo!

Ingredients:
_with Chicken:_ Meat and meat by-products (20% poultry, 20% chicken), minerals.

_with Veal:_ Meat and meat by-products (20% poultry, 10% veal, 10% chicken), minerals.

(water will make it up to 100%)

Feeding recommendation:
Weight of kitten (target adult weight 5kg):

2-3 months: 150g - 160g per day (e.g. just under 1 200g tins))

4-6 months: 270g - 300g per day (e.g. 1-2 200g tins)

7-12 months: 320g - 350g per day (e.g. almost 2 200g tins)

Remember their feeding recommendation is just that - a guide, no more. Kittens should be allowed to eat as much as they want.


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> It was suggested Whiskas was better as it was thought you are feeding dry food.
> 
> The Wainwrights kitten is not much per pot, but check the price per kilo. At present your kitten might not be eating much but soon she will be eating more than an adult, and that can get expensive on small tubs. The website shows a 90g tub as 79p, that's £8.78 per kilo.
> 
> ...


Well, i just gave her the Wainwright (salmon) and it's first time she's really eaten properly for me. So i shall stick to that for the moment, till she puts on more weight - as she is underweight.

Then i will check out everything everyone has recommended 

Although, i don't mind paying like £10-12 per kilo of wet food, I just want whatever will be good for her.

Is that Smilla stuff good quality? Because that is ridiculously cheap.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kittens do not need kitten food, its just a marketing gimmic. 

Some good foods are
Smilla
Bozita (tins)
Animonda carny
Catz fine food
Feringa
Grau
Lilys kitchen
Natures menu
Macs
Granatapet
Ropocat
Om nom nom 
Ziwipeak


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> Kittens do not need kitten food, its just a marketing gimmic.
> 
> Some good foods are
> Smilla
> ...


Oh ok!

Going to order the Granatapet kitten trial pack, and give them a try.

This vet, stated that in his opinion, they produce some of the best food your money can buy.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-mMJBQ_r05GdDBEY0pWbURmRE0/edit?pli=1

Thanks for all the help, peoples.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tzabcan said:


> Oh ok!
> 
> Going to order the Granatapet kitten trial pack, and give them a try.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing some more photos of your beautiful girly and some updates on how she is getting on !


----------



## Paul Haskell (Dec 6, 2015)

I think Granatapet is amazing and feed my 8month old on adult version. She'll prob get the squits for a bit as its lot more protein than she's used to but just keep an eye on it. perhaps add some to her current food bit by bit. You'll love the change a good diet makes . Also in my opinion a little dry in the diet wont do any harm.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Tzabcan said:


> This vet, stated that in his opinion, they produce some of the best food your money can buy.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-mMJBQ_r05GdDBEY0pWbURmRE0/edit?pli=1
> 
> Thanks for all the help, peoples.


That ain't no vet, and it sure ain't no man!
The article was written by a woman who used to be an active member on here @SirBagpuss


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Animonda carny kitten is good, Bilbo loves it but will only eat half a tin before he is bored, I have to freeze it and reuse it later on. Best bet is to look at the grain free, high meat content brands on Zooplus or happy kitty company. Zoofast have some decent ones and good deals on litter too. 


Bilbo gets complete wet food throughout the day then one portion of complementary wet at night as a treat and a sprinkle of dry. Applaws pâté is complete if you're wanting to stick with their brand. 

Oo and also nearly forgot Bilbos über favourite which is natures menu pouches, any flavours kitten or adult, available from pets at home. He's 5 months old but gets more adult food than kitten


----------



## Tzabcan (Sep 2, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> That ain't no vet, and it sure ain't no man!
> The article was written by a woman who used to be an active member on here @SirBagpuss


Written by Dr.C.Clark, so i assumed it's a vet.


----------

